# DIY Abortion???????



## anyways

So I'm not sure if I'm going to need this information or not at this juncture in time .... but I'm getting a little nervous about my lack of period and figured I should start looking into this.

Okay so I'm not going to be shoving a coat hanger up my shit.... so if anyone knows about any safe HERBAL abortion techniques... could you point me in the right direction?

(I'd sort of prefer this advice to come from women who have tried the method....but if you know someone who did it and it worked that's cool too I guess)

Annnnyway. Apologies for the morbid nature of this thread, but yeah. Kinda startin to feel desperate. 
(Oh and I'm in Texas at the moment headed to ATX and if you know about any clinics that are cheap or free that works too)



Thanks.


----------



## tautoutrain

it could be from stress.. I didnt have my period for like 2-3 months when I was traveling.. 
I found this link about herbal abortion, it says it works 50% in the first trimester. Natural Abortion: Inducing Miscarriage with Herbs, Page 2 of 4 - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com
I would get checked out before, to make sure.. Ive never done it so, I wouldn't know if it worked or not.


----------



## anyways

how long are trimesters? I know nothing about pregnancy...


----------



## tautoutrain

well the first 12 weeks i believe. Im pregnant right now, so i may know a litttle bit XD... 
have you had any pregnancy symptoms, I got mine when I was about 1 1/2 - 2 months along. 
[ tender breast, hungry, hormonal moments/ sudden mood changes ]


----------



## opal

you should make sure you are pregnant first and do mad research on anything you take. i had this happen once. went to new york and flew a sign pigs where pretty nice about it with us. good luck. and im sure if you bug a plannedparent hood enough they might be able to help with something. i knew someone who got it done for 2 hundo but that still blows. sorry i dont have anything more helpful.


----------



## colorado

hey sister if yer in the west go anywhere in cali,oregon ect they got ya be safe and shit man


----------



## Gudj

There is a zine called herbal abortion you can find online I bet. Probably a bunch of zines on the subject. But you are best off if you have an herbalist friend who can help you through it.
A friend of mine just went through that process and since it's just poisoning onesself to kill the fetus, it's really rough on ones body, and not always successful. From what I hear from personal accounts and from books is that you have to know it's going to work and be prepared to be sick as fuck during it and work hard. 
Not to try and scare you away from doing it or anything.
I hope you are not pregnant. If you are, I hope that you do this and it goes just how you want it to. Sometimes I guess it works like a charm.

Herbal Abortion | zinelibrary.info
Herbal Abortion


----------



## Onemanbandit

I don't see why in our overpopulated society they wouldn't offer free abortions, you can get a free vasectomy in canada


----------



## crow

An overdose of vitamin C works. not guaranteed. 
And eating morning glory-heavenly blue seeds also works.

Gudj's method is probably the best.


----------



## Skitty

Right? You can thank pro-life extremist for that.


----------



## GutterGrayse

Morning glory seeds while consumming everything that says, "not intended for pregnant or breast feeding women."


----------



## Skitty

I'm in your same situation right now, and it sucks, I really don't trust any of those herbal abortion methods because i've heard of a few attempts that just resulted in sick girls still pregnant. All the side affects sound horrible for it to only be 50% effective anyway. I do know that planned parenthood has what they call a "justice fun" it gives 30% off to those that are uninsured. The first time I had an abortion I was farther along than I though when I went in there and didn't have the extra $200 or so that it would cost, with me paying in nearly all 1's with $ I got flying a sign and explaining my situation, they covered it. Also every planned parenthood is different in cost. If you go to plannedparenthood.com you can look up clinics by city and some of them have they prices listed on their site, others you have to call. 
Good luck doll : )


----------



## Mouse

my friend in VA got hers free at planned parenthood. 
but MD wont to it for free.
each place is different and it's kinda annoying.

tons of vitamin c seems to work but you kinda gotta go it like a morning after thing.

I've done a lot of research on herbal abortions but never practiced it. so I'm useless here

but I will say, a few hundred bux really isn't a drop int eh bucket compared to the cost of raising a child! so whatever you wanna do, do it!


----------



## venusinpisces

Basically the deal with herbal abortion is that it is very safe and effective if done in the earliest stages of pregnancy, early meaning first couple weeks. After that it becomes a lot more challenging and hard on the body with every day that passes.
You chances are still about 60% up to 8 weeks or so. Here is a how-to article by Susun Weed, an extremely knowledgeable herbalist. I've never done this myself although I have helped a friend to induce her period when she suspected pregnancy.
Herbal birth control, sterility promoters, implantation preventers, menstrual promoters, emmenagogues, uterine contractors, abortifacient
And another site that many people use as a reference:
Fertility Awareness, Herbal Abortion, & Herbal Contraception
The best thing to do is to have an awareness of your cycle and jump on it the minute you suspect pregnancy. Queen Anne's Lace, in particular, can be used as an herbal "morning after" pill and it is also extremely effective. There was a study done of about a dozen women who effectively used it as their sole method of contraception and it actually worked for all except those who didn't use it on a regular basis. The best thing about it is that regular consumption of the herb can actually prevent conception from ever occurring in the first place! But even so, don't be ridiculous about it if you really want to avoid pregnancy.
Use condoms too. Here is the site of the woman who is the most knowledgeable about it. Queen Anne's Lace grows all over the US and I am going to try and harvest some this spring even though I don't need it right now. Avail yourself!
http://robinrosebennett.com/wild_carrot article.htm


----------



## Deleted member 1505

I have used the vitamin C, parsley, and a dong quai a couple times to "induce" my period. Works every time. This is really the only DIY method I would trust anyway. Ive heard a lot of bad news with other methods. You also need to keep in mind that no DIY mehtod is going to be completly safe, and the biggest risk you face is having an etopic pregnancy. This basically means that the fertilised egg implanted in your fallopian tube, and inducing an abortion will cause life threatening bleeding. Also, most methods (including this one) work best earlier in the pregnancy. As soon as you notice youre late, is as soon as you should start the process. Anyway, I think you should read up on this yourself...I am not going to tell you how to do it since it can be dangerous. I've provided links to the pages for information. Good luck! 
Angry for a Reason: How to induce a miscarriage herbally (and safely)
Angelica/Dong Quai


----------



## cranberrydavid

venusinpisces said:


> Here is the site of the woman who is the most knowledgeable about it. Queen Anne's Lace grows all over the US and I am going to try and harvest some this spring even though I don't need it right now. Avail yourself!
> http://robinrosebennett.com/wild_carrot article.htm



I don't know anything about herbal abortions, but I want to put in a word of warning about Queen Anne's Lace which looks a lot like Poison Water Hemlock, one of the deadliest plants in the country, and often grows in the same area. Just make sure you can tell the difference. Poison Hemlock Seeds from Alchemy Works - Seeds for Magick Herbs and Pagan Gardens

Be safe!
David

Edit: I found this link on Google. It's pretty accurate, but just the fact that pagans are growing this herb in their gardens kind of freaks me out.


----------



## venusinpisces

cranberrydavid said:


> I don't know anything about herbal abortions, but I want to put in a word of warning about Queen Anne's Lace which looks a lot like Poison Water Hemlock, one of the deadliest plants in the country, and often grows in the same area.


 The way to tell the difference is that water hemlock has a smooth stem whereas Queen Anne's Lace has hairy stems. So just remember that Queen Anne has hairy legs!


----------



## venusinpisces

Oops! My link from above didn't go through so here's the Queen Anne's Lace info yet again.
http://robinrosebennett.com/wild_carrot article.htm


----------



## zerosmax

pennyroyal tea. might be pretty toxic though. just heard, don't know.


----------



## vagabond719r

Don't go hurting yourself.


----------



## venusinpisces

Oh, I should also mention that if you try herbs and they don't work then there is a good chance of the fetus developing birth defects. So if you are going to do this at all then you must be prepared to get a surgical abortion asap if it doesn't work. This is all covered in the Susun Weed article linked to above but is worth stressing. Again, done during the first few weeks, herbal abortion is a very safe and effective procedure. Prevention is much better so plan for an emergency now, not after the fact.


----------



## venusinpisces

^^^I recommend this not because it's wrong to have a disabled kid but because it's probably not a good idea to create one if you can help it since this will result in a lot of difficulties for them. kind of a fine line but there's a big difference in those two mentalities.


----------



## Diagaro

dunno if its already been mentioned but theres this - Vitamine C abortion


----------



## venusinpisces

Hmm I probably shouldn't have said 'emergency'--that's a bit melodramatic. I've had lots of friends who've had abortions and never regretted it so you'll be fine if that's what you really want to do. Hope everything's going ok and also that anyone who needs this is thinking of it at an early stage so as not to rely on the medical industry. Good luck!


----------



## Nym

venusinpisces said:


> Oh, I should also mention that if you try herbs and they don't work then there is a good chance of the fetus developing birth defects.


 
this is very true....
and you can cause some damage to yourself also...
all in all theres always adoption if you cant get an abortion or a diy one

oh yeah and if you get an abortion done they make you watch this really fucked up-scare the shit outta you-video
itll fuck with your head a little...atleast it did me when i took a friend to get hers done...


----------



## FigTree

shit, i'd say you'd be best off just hitching or catching a bus to a state where you can get help for free. on a sidenote, how do the 'prolifers' not see that if you're not going to present women with a safe and legal method, theyre just going to be forced to resort to what could be seriously dangerous diy alternatives? i mean i'm all for do it yourself but not for fucking surgery


----------



## shanwich

i have used penny royal tea .i got 2 oz of dried penny royal from a weird hippie store , boiled it in 4 cups of water for 4 hours or so , it was syrupy , and drank it , then i took an aspirin. the next morning i was bleeding . i bled heavy for about a week . cramping and what-not. but it was only 3 months along . i have heard of hippie chicks using this method for late term abortions with much pain.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

I'm not sure if you experienced this first hand but not only did I not have to do any counseling but in no way did I have to watch some gruesome film. Might be different in some places but this is Tennessee I'm talking about and that's about as backwoods/bible beating as it gets...




Nym said:


> this is very true....
> and you can cause some damage to yourself also...
> all in all theres always adoption if you cant get an abortion or a diy one
> 
> oh yeah and if you get an abortion done they make you watch this really fucked up-scare the shit outta you-video
> itll fuck with your head a little...atleast it did me when i took a friend to get hers done...


----------



## Earth

I see that quite sometime has past since the original post was made so I am sincerely curious as to how she made out.
My advice (had I been on sooner) would have been to go the Planned Parenthood route as the risks of giving birth (if the herbs thing goes horribly wrong) to a deformed child is too great, not too mention that it's unfair to both the child and the parent since neither wanted this to be the case.
Is there a chance you were able to find some sympathetic ears who could help you out financially??

I remember back around maybe 1989, 1990 - I found this very cute - very young - girl hitching while I just happened to be taking out my 1970 Duster 340 for a romp around town, so of course I picked her up.
At first she said that she needed a ride to Bridgeport to pick up a car or something, then she confessed that she was going to get an abortion. I immediately offered her any support I could, turns out she was all set (whatever that meant) but I insisted on driving her right to the front door and was going to make sure the protesters did not mess with her. She was more concered about them coming after me, to which I replied I'll just run them over. I don't know what ever happened to this nice girl, poor thing even offered me 'anything I wanted' as far as having a good time with her, but there was no way I could have taken advantage as that since I was compelled to be her 'big brother' so to speak.

I pray that the woman here who started this thread made out ok and is safe and sound.....


----------



## Rancho

My suggestion? Find out for sure first this whole thing (hopefully) might be for not


----------



## uncle steve

Considering prescription birth control turns me into a monster I check my discharge regularly and the stretchier the discharge the....oh fuck! i cant have sex!  Im usually ALWAYS late, and this freaks me out, just because, you can never be _too_ sure, even if youre charting your ovulation... Ive tried different herbs but recently I tried a tincture of Blue Cohosh Root its an abortiacient so it causes contractions in the uterus.... (i could feel the spasms, they werent painful just...noticable. When I used the tincture I filled one dropper full of the tincture into a 4 oz cup of water and drank it 3x for one day- a dear friend of mine recommended to drink this mixture between meals, so i did and in the morning the next day i started my period. ive tried other herbs for stimulating a late period....but the blue cohosh root tincture was what worked for me fastest. So...im not saying it worked as a successful abortion...i will probably never really know if i was pregnant or not...BUT it definitely worked fast as a period stimulator. Mugwort also works very well, sadly i think ive built some sort of tolerance to it though... Anyways whenever i am late as a precautionary.... I will either drink as a tea a tablepoon full of either pennyroyal, don quai angelica root, mugwort,tansy,....ive been told and have read all of these herbs can be extremely harmful if you use too much at one time...so i make sure im careful and dont overdo it but ive tried all of these herbs at least once for a length of up to 5 days either 1- 3x a day...and ive always gotten my period after...i make sure i have at least an ounce of all of these herbs around me...just in case! and someone mentioned the herbal abortion zine- its a great zine- gives you definitions and easy instructions to follow- id recommend that zine- if im absolutely positively pregnant and not just late....i would use the recommended herbal rituals to terminate the pregnancy....but besides all of that- i have definitely read these herbs arent anything to fuck with..and i wouldnt recommend using them as often as i do...who knows, ive probably maybe fucked up my chances at having a child by fucking with all these herbs for so long...a friend of mind used ginger root regularly and now that shes trying to get pregnant shes had 2 miscarriages...whoops!
good luck!


----------



## Mei

If yr really desperate I've heard that cotton root bark extract can work but it's probably better to go to a clinic. I miscarried without any "help" and almost died from internal hemorrhaging


----------

